# Bay Area: Dyno Day **saturday** 10-19-02 $55



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

$55.00 >> 3 runs with Air Fuel... it does not get any cheaper than that !!!!! 

When: 
SATURDAY ( 10-19-2002 ) 

Starting Times In blocks: ( 20 dynos per block time ) 
11:00 AM 
12:30 PM 
1:30 PM 
2:45 PM 
4:00 PM 

Location: 
ATP in Fremont 
44777-G S. Grimmer Blvd 
Fremont, Ca 94538

phone: 510.445.1682 
email: [email protected]

Reference thread: 
http://www.torquespeed.net/forums/i...t=0&#entry12501 

Note: 
ALL kinds of cars are welcomed, and EVERYONE is welcomed to come watch !!!!!


----------

